# Bee Flight Path - Time Lapse



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

That is cool. I saw that done with birds. I think it was a Smithsonian magazine.

Alex


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

That traffic pattern would keep any controller on the edge of his chair.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

way cool. Thanks, J


----------



## Chicago_ks (Feb 27, 2018)

How was this photo taken?
ks


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

The obvious answer is "With a Camera.."

To get the effect you need to take a series of time lapse photos and use Photoshop "Stacking" automated process (or the same in another software). I've heard it referred as a "TStack", but terminology changes.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

Interesting picture. Thanks for posting it.

My beeyard is in a wooded area. Yesterday I sat out in the bee yard and watched the bees flying in and out through a 40-foot wide gap high in the tree canopy. There was virtually no breeze at all. It was very easy to see the flight of the bees against the blue sky. The curious thing was, very few of the bees flew in a "beeline". Occasionally, an outgoing bee would fly in a straight line, but most would fly in gently curving arcs.

The incoming bees would become visible a couple hundred feet out, and would all be flying in more tightly curved arcs, zigging and zagging on the way in. It reminded me of WWII bombers avoiding anti-aircraft fire. Better, skiers going down a slope through deep powder. I don't know if they are avoiding other bees, they are overloaded with nectar, or something else. Perhaps they always do this, and I never noticed.

The picture above reveals a couple of those arcs. I would be interesting to a picture of bees flying in from long range.


----------



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Super Cool!!!


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

Very cool picture! Thanks for posting!


----------

